# do not remove shirt labels, just add your company name to label?



## IrieInnovator (Apr 3, 2007)

greetings to all,

are there any rules/laws against adding a label to shirts reflecting your company name, e-mail adrress, etc. without removing the labels from the manufacturer? i am just starting and i would like to mark my items for advertisement and future contact purposes.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: do not remove shirt labels, just add your company name to label*



IrieInnovator said:


> are there any rules/laws against adding a label to shirts reflecting your company name, e-mail adrress, etc. without removing the labels from the manufacturer?


No laws against it, you can do that.


----------



## IrieInnovator (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: do not remove shirt labels, just add your company name to label*

thanks. i have the cornerstone brand shirt where i would like to remove the entire tag and replace with one of mine that has company name, origin of shirt, and material of shirt, is this sufficient? i didn't see a rn# listed on the shirt.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: do not remove shirt labels, just add your company name to label*



IrieInnovator said:


> i have the cornerstone brand shirt where i would like to remove the entire tag and replace with one of mine that has company name, origin of shirt, and material of shirt, is this sufficient? i didn't see a rn# listed on the shirt.


No, it's not. If you're not using an RN the company name has to be the full legal company name (not just the name of a brand or label for example). You also have to have care instructions. Country of origin specifically needs to be on the front.


----------



## IrieInnovator (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: do not remove shirt labels, just add your company name to label*

thanks! when you say company name..are you talking about my company name or the name of the company that made the shirt? i really appreciate your help. i am just starting out and want to be very careful not to break any laws.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: do not remove shirt labels, just add your company name to label*



IrieInnovator said:


> when you say company name..are you talking about my company name or the name of the company that made the shirt?


Your (full, legal) company name. 



IrieInnovator said:


> i am just starting out and want to be very careful not to break any laws.


There's further information on the forums if you do a search, and the FTC has some good pages if you want the information straight from the source.


----------



## IrieInnovator (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: do not remove shirt labels, just add your company name to label*

would it be misleading if i left the manufacturer' s rn# on the shirt and then add my company's name and e-mail address along side this? i am working with one of the cornerstone shirts and everything is on one label, but i would like to put my company info on that too. also, has anyone found cornerstone khaki shirts for under 8 bucks?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: do not remove shirt labels, just add your company name to label*



IrieInnovator said:


> would it be misleading if i left the manufacturer' s rn# on the shirt and then add my company's name and e-mail address along side this?


I don't see why. If someone looks up the RN it will go to the original manufacturer, so it's pretty clear at that point that they made the garment and you decorated it for sale.


----------



## IrieInnovator (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: do not remove shirt labels, just add your company name to label*

great. thanks for all of your help. i really appreciate you taking the time to address my questions. i am new to this stuff and this site has been more than helpful. before i do anything, i always check this site.

peace & blessings, the irie one!


----------

